# Does Anyone use the HD menus



## bdspilot (Dec 10, 2010)

Just wondering how many people use the HD menu. I tried it when I got the premier and it worked ok, a little slow, until I actual added SPs and shows to the tivo. Now the HD menu is very very slow 1-2 sec pause between each button press and 10 sec of a green donut every time I go to My Shows or page through the guide. Just wondering if anybody is actually using then HD menu on a regular basis and if so what is the secret to get it to work.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

I use only the HD menus. I also use only an antenna as my source, and don't experience the problems others have reported. Are the two related? No idea.


----------



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm using the HD menus now. Have had 0 problems with them.

But I've only had the box for about a month, so my whole Premiere life has been on 14.6.


----------



## bdspilot (Dec 10, 2010)

orangeboy said:


> I use only the HD menus. I also use only an antenna as my source, and don't experience the problems others have reported. Are the two related? No idea.


Do you have a lot of SPs and recorded shows. Which guide do you use, grid or the other one. I'v tried the grid.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Same here I have had a Premiere for about 3 weeks and have been using HD menus. No problems. 

I am OTA only and can also say so far I find no benefit from the HD menus and will likely switch back to the SD menus so all my TiVos are the same. Just thought I should give the HD menus a good trial maybe a month or 2 to see whats what. 

Thanks,


----------



## bigpatky (Apr 23, 2008)

i use the hd menus. 40+ season passes, 80% capacity on a premiere w/ the added 1 tb hard drive expander. not the fastest thing in the world, but more than usable and no lockups or freezes or any problems on my end.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

bdspilot said:


> orangeboy said:
> 
> 
> > I use only the HD menus. I also use only an antenna as my source, and don't experience the problems others have reported. Are the two related? No idea.
> ...


Not as many SPs as some, but 48 total on the Premiere (and 26 on my S3). According to my TiVo To Do program, I've got about 50 or so recordings scheduled per week on the Premiere (and about 65 scheduled on my S3). That includes Season Passes, Wish Lists, and repeat manual recordings. I've got 229 shows in My Shows, 45 of which are Suggestions, and some are mp4 files I pushed from my PC. I moved my 500GB MyDVR expander from my S3 to the Premiere after the S3's harddrive failed and I lost those recordings, so I have a bit more room than stock. I've got 83% used according to the FSI.

With the Premiere, I've only used the TiVo Guide. Prior to Premiere, Grid Guide was my guide of choice on my S2 & S3 boxes. But to be honest, I don't really use the Guide much at all, or Live TV for that matter.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

No I do not use the HDUI to slow and freezes to often. I will not buy another tivo.


----------



## Quake97 (Apr 24, 2006)

I've been using the HDUI since day one, which was the day it was released. It crashed and locked up like crazy in the beginning, but the first update TiVo put out fixed them for me. Each update seems to get better and better.

Joe


----------



## waterchange (Jun 29, 2010)

I've always used the HD menus. Comcast cable, 30 some-odd season passes; no issues with them at all.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

I've had a Premiere since launch and have used HD menus 99&#37; of the time with no problems. There was a couple hangs and lockups with the initial launch software, but been smooth since the first update. 

Very happy with the current state of my Premiere and HD menus, and seems to get a little better with each update.

Comcast cablecard + antenna, season passes in the 30s, capacity in the high 80-90%. Turned video window and suggestions off.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I have used the HD UI since I got my HDTV with no issues. 

I am constantly around 95% full on the stock 1 TB drives and I umm have way more season passes than most if not all on here.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

I use the HD menus. I've only experienced one reboot, and 3 instances of green-circle delays after deleting a program. Minor problems, but still mildly annoying. 
*
TIVO: Fix the damn box already. *

There was an excellent thread in here less than a month back where someone conducted a poll and IIRC more people used HDUI than SDUI.


----------



## jacksonian (Nov 3, 2003)

I use the HD menus. I have about 20 SP, about 60% capacity. No problems.


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

I've had an expanded 2 TB XL since March, 85 SPs, running about 50&#37; capacity, Charter cable card, HD menus from the beginning. Never had a single problem.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Yep- I use them. Once in a while I'll get a little slowness, but nothing different than I have with my HD unit.


----------



## chashd (Nov 25, 2006)

I use HD menus too. No major problems, but I HATE when I automatically have to switch to an SD menu (music, settings, etc...) It takes much too long to switch and the screen flicker during this process drives me nuts.


----------



## krusir (Feb 12, 2008)

turn off the "live play" on the right top corner. It will get you little bit speed. 

However, I stay in SD menu. Just two weeks back, I switch back to HD menu, still feel slow and needs to wait TiVo for a lot of operations. I gave up and switch back to SD.... can't be happier.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

bdspilot said:


> Just wondering how many people use the HD menu. I tried it when I got the premier and it worked ok, a little slow, until I actual added SPs and shows to the tivo. Now the HD menu is very very slow 1-2 sec pause between each button press and 10 sec of a green donut every time I go to My Shows or page through the guide. Just wondering if anybody is actually using then HD menu on a regular basis and if so what is the secret to get it to work.


I only use the HDUI with all my boxes. But also none of my Premieres have a "..1-2 sec pause between each button press and 10 sec of a green donut every time I go to My Shows or page through the guide."

I'll just be glad when they dump all the SD menus.


----------



## Ed_Hunt (Jan 2, 2004)

HD is all I use, no problems at all.


----------



## TVCricket (Mar 7, 2010)

I just got my Premiere yesterday. Using only OTA-HD with HDUI menus. Will have around 25 Season Passes once the shows on hiatus come back after the New Year. Played around a little while before calling it a night. No sluggish performance at all, could do without the Discovery Bar at the top (Can this be turned off and still use the HDUI?). One thing I don't like is having a separate folder labeled HD and another that has My Shows. A simple HD logo next to each folder in My Shows (If you're grouping) would suffice.


----------



## mriman (May 16, 2010)

TVCricket said:


> I just got my Premiere yesterday....... One thing I don't like is having a separate folder labeled HD and another that has My Shows. A simple HD logo next to each folder in My Shows (If you're grouping) would suffice.


You may already know, but the HD shows are listed in the main portion of the "My Shows" menu AND in the HD subfolder. I guess the idea is that if you have a hankering only to watch HD shows, you can look in the HD folder to find them. Does not effect me much as I have Comcast HD programming and all but about two of my Season Passes are HD anyway.


----------



## tre74 (Nov 12, 2010)

The Premiere is my first TiVo. I like the HD menu, though wish there was an option to change the color of the background. Its hardly an issue. The SD menus look dated and I would like to see HD for all of the menus but am sure it may not happen for sometime, if at all. I am pleased with the OTA HD quality. From time to time, I wish there was a third tuner as I've had to choose between two of three shows I wanted to record at the same time. I list my recordings by date regardless of HD content and find that about 80% of the recordings are in HD, anyway. I've started using the grid guide and like the HD label applied to shows broadcasting in HD. I do wish there was a standby/power button on the remote rather than having to go into the menu and click on standby. This seems silly when there is a power button that can be used to turn off the television. I do like being able to turn the volume up or down on the AV receiver with the TiVo remote. I like the resolution of the program being shown when pressing the info button. I'd like to see the signal strength displayed in the same box as well. Still, if I had to choose just one improvement from a list, it would be full HD menus.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I am currently using HD, but it is still slower than SD. The 14.6 update made it sort of usable as opposed to unbearable. Before 14.6 I stuck with SD. The biggest problem I have is deleting a show. It takes forever, and often won't work at all if I'm trying to delete the show I'm currently watching.


----------



## timatkn (Oct 1, 2010)

Only HD menu--or at least as much of the menu that is actually HD. No issues.

T


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

With a series 2 and series 3 already in the house, the premiere was set up with SD menus. Far more difficult to explain the difference to my wife. If you just keep everything in the house on the same interface, life is easier. I use multiple operating systems on my computer and know the differences, but that is my business. She just wants to watch TV.

I did like the &#37; used in the HD menu.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mriman said:


> You may already know, but the HD shows are listed in the main portion of the "My Shows" menu AND in the HD subfolder. I guess the idea is that if you have a hankering only to watch HD shows, you can look in the HD folder to find them. Does not effect me much as I have Comcast HD programming and all but about two of my Season Passes are HD anyway.


I do wish they would have a toggle to make that folder HD or SD. I've been watching mostly HD shows for over nine years so I don't need an HD folder but could make use of an SD folder since 95% or more of my recorded content is HD.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

timatkn said:


> Only HD menu--or at least as much of the menu that is actually HD. No issues.
> 
> T


Same here.


----------



## Andyistic (Sep 25, 2009)

bdspilot said:


> Just wondering how many people use the HD menu. I tried it when I got the premier and it worked ok, a little slow, until I actual added SPs and shows to the tivo. Now the HD menu is very very slow 1-2 sec pause between each button press and 10 sec of a green donut every time I go to My Shows or page through the guide. Just wondering if anybody is actually using then HD menu on a regular basis and if so what is the secret to get it to work.


For me, the only good thing about the HD menu system is the DriveSpaceUsed indicator. For some unknown reason, Tivo chose not to include that on the SD menu.
I don't need to see that indicator all the time, so I just stick with the SD menu system. It's fast, to the point, and I don't have to see the silly video recommendations that I never use anyway.


----------



## TVCricket (Mar 7, 2010)

One thing I wish that TiVo did was redesigned the overlay for the channel banners and the position bar at the bottom. Switching from SD to HD, the HD menus look as if all they did was place a magnifying glass over them and sharpen the edges. It just looks weird to me. Am I the only one?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

If you watch the demo video for the Virgin TiVo for the UK, you may be getting your wish. During the video we see what looks like an updated guide and new channel banner which is located at the bottom of the screen. 

Of course these could be mockups and not actual screenshots.


----------



## WizarDru (Jan 18, 2005)

Using the HDUI on my Premiere. Have had it for about 4 months or so. I like the speed of the SD menus, but I've gotten pretty used to having the PiP of whatever I'm watching. I just wish it was faster. Got about 40 Season Passess and a MyDVR Expander.


----------



## chewy2314 (Sep 11, 2003)

No Kid Zone in HDUI. So, still using SDUI for now.


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

Andyistic said:


> For me, the only good thing about the HD menu system is the DriveSpaceUsed indicator. For some unknown reason, Tivo chose not to include that on the SD menu.
> I don't need to see that indicator all the time, so I just stick with the SD menu system. It's fast, to the point, and I don't have to see the silly video recommendations that I never use anyway.


X2


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

My wife finds the HDUI too complicated, too much stuff on the screen, so we use the SDUI. It does the job of getting to what we want to watch, after that the UI has no meaning.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

innocentfreak said:


> If you watch the demo video for the Virgin TiVo for the UK, you may be getting your wish. During the video we see what looks like an updated guide and new channel banner which is located at the bottom of the screen.
> 
> Of course these could be mockups and not actual screenshots.


 I would be scared to the demo shots. The premiere was fast on there demo shots but we what the speed really is.


----------



## arrarrgee (Dec 21, 2010)

No issues using HD menus so far



bdspilot said:


> Do you have a lot of SPs and recorded shows. Which guide do you use, grid or the other one. I'v tried the grid.


----------



## LoneWolf15 (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes. I've always used the HD menus. It's been fine for me.

I have heard that some people's HD menu experience depends on their broadband speed. While this doesn't seem logical to me since all of the menus are on the system, I do have solid cable speeds.


----------



## StringFellow (Apr 17, 2005)

I would prefer to use the HDUI, but with the HDUI I get times when the unit fails to respond to certain buttons on the remote (mainly the Tivo button). 2nd and 3rd day of using the unit pressing the Tivo button would flash the screen once and then nothing. So far with the SDUI I have not bad an issue. HDUI is way to buggy and I can do everything I need to do in the SDUI without issue.


----------

